# Nubian's tollerance to wet and cold weather



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

Since getting my Nubians I have had a couple of people tell me that they wont be suited to the Bulgarian winter and I shouldnt let them out in the rain as they are short coated. The Nubians are Bulgarian born and the winter is the same all over Bulgaria and the rain too, they seem to have survived up to now, I have some short coated goats, they dont have a problem with the weather. Is there any truth in this or am I again listening to people who dont really know what they are taliking about.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

If they were born there, I can't see how it would be any different than the way some folks here in Texas raise Saanens. It is not their native environment, but they have adapted. Even though my Lamanchas have short coats, they grow a cashmere undercoat in the fall which they shed every spring. I would assume Nubians do the same. I do provide protection from the rain and snow, but I don't lock them in it. They can come and go as they please.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Mine are fine in below 0 temperatures (Fahrenheit), but they really don't like the rain. They would rather starve than go in a heavy rain.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I live in Maine, USA. We have weather sometimes -50 up to 100 F. We have lots of rain year round, or snow, ice, pretty much you name it. I have Nubians along with my Lamancha and Swiss breeds. They all do fine in the weather ranges we have. Their coats are no thinner than the Swiss breeds I have, and even their ears do ok in the cold. I've never had a frost bitten Nubian ear. Boers and Nigerian Dwarfs, yes; Swiss, Nubians and Lamanchas, no.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I didn't think any goat did well in rain. Mine all dive for cover first sign of rain. Cold has't been an issue. I know people raise them alot further north than I am.


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info, both myself and Sally didnt think there would be a problem, however Sally suggested these people might be thinking of washing machines and the goats might shrink when wet  or more likely the people are jealous of the goats we have.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I do find that my girls take more feed during the very cold months. It gets -40 f here.


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

As long as your goats have adequate shelter to get away from the rain and wind they should be fine. We get pretty cold temps here, and lots of rain. Our goats run at the first rain drop, but they've always been fine, even if they did get wet out in the pasture.


----------

